# Some Old School Kicker, Eclipse And a Pair Of Budget Subs



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to throw up the Ebay links to some stuff I am selling. 

Kicker Sink Link:
Sink Link for Kicker ZX and ZR Series Amps Very RARE No Reserve | eBay

Kicker ZR600:
Kicker ZR600 Old School Powerhouse No Reserve | eBay

Kicker ZX460:
Kicker ZX460 with End Caps No Reserve 013034376751 | eBay

Eclipse Cd8443:
Eclipse CD8443 | eBay

Pair of Jl Audio 10WX-4 Subs:
Pair of JL Audio 10WX 4 10" Subwoofers No Reserve 699440921701 | eBay


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Good luck man, I have zx460 for sale here but haven't gotten any hits. I'm just asking for some offers now. Hope you get a good price, going to watch your auction


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've got my bid in on that 8443. Would look good in my old Tacoma.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Juiceman and I agree. These old school eclipse decks look right at home in the dash of a vehicle from the same era. I would love for it to go to someone here. Just not TOO cheap hopefully!


----------

